# Yammi neutral issues???



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You need the shop manual for your outboard.
In it is the step by step needed to adjust all the shift linkages.
Get a copy of the Yamaha OEM shop manual for your specific model.
With it in hand the adjustments you need to make are simple.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks Brett, I just ordered to manual so I should have it in a few days.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Remote or tiller?


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Tiller, 

sorry I forgot that.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

OK so I got my service manual from Yamaha today and I find no mention of the adjustment for the neutral. I will have my daughter read over it tomorrow at brunch but I just don't see it.


----------



## cuzz22000 (Jun 30, 2010)

On the left side of the shaft there is an opening where you should see a nut connecting two shafts. This is the linkage shaft that shifts the gear case. With a couple of wrenches you can adjust it's length effectively adjusting the linkage. It's a real pain in the butt but with a little fiddling you can get it dialed in. When you do get it adjusted right be sure to take note of the thread positions on top and bottom. You will need to disconnect it whenever you drop the lower to do the water pump.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Csurf has part of it, found in the lower unit repair section
the rest is in the throttle/shift linkage section for the tiller handle and shifter.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks guys, I made the adjustment a few minutes ago and that worked. Thanks again


----------

